# ADA substarts



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Aqua Soil Substrate
Which one for a 6g JBJ nano tank? How much? Can I mix it? What with?


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

So no one has any clue?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For a 6 gallon, 1 3 liter bag probably will be enough to get a 2 inch depth. You don't need to mix it with anything and can have it 100% aquasoil. Common used aquasoil is the amazonia type. You may also purchase a small bag of powersand to do the complete ADA substrate system, but most find it's not necessary (including myself).

-John N.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you so much.


----------

